# Pacman frog tank size.



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking into getting an albino pacman frog, just wondering what size tank I will need when it is fully grown. I have a free 14x14x14 inch exo terra will that do?
I have narrowed my choices down to either an albino pacman frog, emporoer scorpion or a mexican red knee in that, I just want to double check size and stuff, no point getting one to have to upgrade a tank now, running out of room lol.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

liam peel said:


> Looking into getting an albino pacman frog, just wondering what size tank I will need when it is fully grown. I have a free 14x14x14 inch exo terra will that do?
> I have narrowed my choices down to either an albino pacman frog, emporoer scorpion or a mexican red knee in that, I just want to double check size and stuff, no point getting one to have to upgrade a tank now, running out of room lol.


should be fine that, i had mine in smaller, they just sit, eat, sit, eat, sit, eat, crap, eat ect, (frog that is) :lol2: just provide a few hiding places and a deepish substrate as they love to bury into it with just there eyes popping out: victory:


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

I don't think that is big enough for a full grown pacman personally, mine is in a 60cm x 45cm x 45cm exo terra and she does spend most of her time burried but she moves around the tank alot, she likes to burry herself in different places. They need quite a large water dish in their tank once they are full grown also. I think the tank you have would be fine for a baby but you would soon need to get a larger one. Pacmans can reach 6-7 inches


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

liam peel said:


> Looking into getting an albino pacman frog, just wondering what size tank I will need when it is fully grown. I have a free 14x14x14 inch exo terra will that do?
> I have narrowed my choices down to either an albino pacman frog, emporoer scorpion or a mexican red knee in that, I just want to double check size and stuff, no point getting one to have to upgrade a tank now, running out of room lol.


Adult's may reach over 6 inches. A 24"/12" is the bare minimum IMO.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Buy a paperweight instead. Same effect, no feeding. Or space issues. :whistling2:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Buy a paperweight instead. Same effect, no feeding. Or space issues. :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2: i enjoyed mine, but only seeing what size prey it could fit in its mouth,


----------

